# i have guppys and an african dwarf frog and, what will they eat



## arrow564 (Jun 7, 2005)

i have guppys and an african dwarf frog and i need somthing that they will both eat 
will flakes work??


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Dwarfs might eventually learn to accept flakes but usually you'll have to feed them frozen foods such as bloodworms or brine shrimp. Live foods are even better, they will eagerly accept any live worms small enough to swallow along with adult or baby brineshrimp, daphnia, tiny fish and aquatic insects. So not sure if you can totally feed them the same thing. Guppies are easy as far as flakes go, and the frogs like foods that sink easier  Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

I also read this and thought I'd pass it on....
Generally, they should be fed every other day only as much food as they can eat in 15-30 minutes, although if a few Daphnia remain in the tank, this is not usually a problem. It is NOT a good idea to add more food than this - these frogs can and do overeat with fatal consequences.
And this place said they will NOT eat dry flake food...so not sure on that in comparison w/ guppies.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

ADF will eat flake food, prob not the best diet but thats what most get fed.


----------



## Caitlin Rose (Apr 28, 2006)

I too have guppys and an ADF... the frog isn't going to eat my guppy fry is he? I only recently added the guppys(3) and I think one or both of the girls are pregnant...


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2006)

Guppies- Flakes 
ADF- Pellets

I have an ADF, they NEVER eat at the top, and if you can only buy one food, probably buy the Bottom Feeder Pellets. I would ALSO buy the flakes. Just to be sure that your frog can get food and the guppies won't be around the Pellet 24-7. Just buy the Bottom-Feeder Pellets and the Tropical Fish Flakes.


----------

